# Cage Size related question



## Amit.. (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi,

I found an injured bird last month and have been taken care of it since.
More and more i am getting into the idea of keeping pigeons.
I am more into the fancy pigeons like fantails etc. However i have read on the internet, that they are not really good at flying. 
Naturally if i ought to keep them, I need to build them an aviary type cage where they would have enough space to roam and fly about. And occasionally i could let them out supervised.
I have narrowed down on a space on my terrace which is about 6' x 8' approximately. And I am thinking of a height of 6.5' to 7'. 
Now how many pairs of fancy pigeon could be accommodated in that cage?

Thanks in advance 
Amit


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you go by the minimum of 2 square feet of floor space per bird, and that isn't really enough, especially for fantails or birds like that, that would be about 12 pairs. But to me that would be crowding. The more you crowd, the more stress, the more sickness.


----------



## Amit.. (Dec 20, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> If you go by the minimum of 2 square feet of floor space per bird, and that isn't really enough, especially for fantails or birds like that, that would be about 12 pairs. But to me that would be crowding. The more you crowd, the more stress, the more sickness.


Thanks Jay3

How about 6 pairs?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

6 pairs would be fine. They are happier with more room and will get along better.


----------

